# Need to liquify crystalized honey in plastic 5 gallon bucket,



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

I store all of my honey in five gal buckets & smaller. It always crystallizes after a few months. A loose seal would not have caused it to crystallize. 

I built a thermostatically controlled insulated plywood box with a couple light bulb sockets/incandescent lights to re-liquefy honey buckets. There are a number of threads & approaches on the subject. An old fridge is often employed.

Find a way to warm the bucket to ~115*F. My box does the job in ~24 hours with ~160 watts of light/heat. Cool it off, as soon & quickly as possible, once it becomes liquefied again. DO NOT overheat the honey. The honey would be ruined long before the bucket melts.


----------



## matrout76 (Feb 2, 2013)

I bought this thermostat to do un-crystalize some 1lb bottles and it worked really well. I heated to 105 for 3 days and they all went back to liquid. Once per day i would turn the bottles to try and mix them a little.

http://www.amazon.com/Inkbird-Itc-3...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00

Youtube vids were most helpful for understanding how to program it.


----------



## maudbid (Jul 21, 2014)

I was in the same boat, then realized I have a four shelf Bradley electronic smoker. I stacked all four shelves and placed them on the lowest shelf bracket. A five gallon bucket fits in the smoker, and the stacked shelves easily support the bucket.

The oven control did not go low enough, I think the minimum is 135F. I did find out just the smoke generator will generate enough heat to eventually get the honey up to 105F during an eight hour smoke cycle, continue the cycle as long as needed. This depends on ambient temperature. In cool temps I had to insulate both the top vent and the briquette feed holes. Obviously, I did not add any briquets. 12 hours was enough for my honey, but it wasn't solidly crystallized.

It works great, I have done two buckets so far. The only problem is the smoker does give off some nice aroma, with no 'que being made. While this does not get into the sealed bucket, it does not satisfy that craving it causes.


----------



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I use the bucket warmer from mann lake. I can liquefy bottles of honey inside an empty 5 gallon bucket as well


----------



## TNValleyBeeK (Oct 3, 2012)

I use my hot knife. Completely melted in 24hrs. Just hang it from the cord so the handle is above the honey. Works perfect.


----------



## Randy Andy (Jul 16, 2014)

I have a bucket heater to warm for bottling it's just a regular hive with 150 watt light bulb in the bottom and a heavy expanded metal screen in the frame rest. I then put an empty deep and medium and telescoping cover on top. It takes twelve hours to bring honey to 105 degrees. I would guess probably a bit longer to reliquify your pail. Good luck I just used what I had to make mine.


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

look in the supplier catalogs,, all offer a bucket warmer that will do the job,,


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

I put it in my solar food dehydrator. It will work even in winter. And, it works very quickly, in warm weather!

My friends put some in their unused greenhouse. With no plants, it gets hot, with all vents closed.


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

Put it in a parked car while you're at work.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Made a cabinet with a Thermostat controller and a couple light bulbs. Through right now it has a heat lamb ball in it. Set at 110 deg. It sits in front of my bottling tank. I bottle on top of it.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

This works for me. Simple, easy, and you probably have all the components laying around.


----------

